# Excelsior Soda Works - Hilo Hawaii soda bottle



## RCO (Jan 22, 2018)

found this before Christmas at a flea market in southern ontario, the seller didn't seem to be a bottle person and had it with some modern coke's , only wanted $5 for it so at that price figured I'd rescue it from the flea market 


says "property of Excelsior Soda Works , Hilo Hawaii " on back Net contents 6 1/2 fluid ozs and a big EX on bottom 


saw online there are some older Excelsior bottles , this one looks to be from 30's or 40's , really not sure if its worth anything , I'd have to assume a Canadian tourist brought it back from Hawaii as a souvenir then decided they didn't want it and it ended up at flea market 

not sure if there are any Hawaii collectors on here , maybe someone knows more about it


----------



## iggyworf (Jan 22, 2018)

Very nice! I have heard of that co. but don't know anything about them. I would think Hawaii bottle are always collectable and some are even valuable.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jan 22, 2018)

Nice one!  I've seen Excelsior Hutch bottles posted before, I think they go for quite a decent amount despite not being super rare.  I'd definitely have picked that up for $5 as well, I'd like to get a Hawaii bottle in my collection.


----------



## TimT (Jan 22, 2018)

I picked these up in Maui in September 2018 they where not cheap.


----------



## TimT (Jan 22, 2018)

Michael polka has all the info on Hawaiian bottles literally wrote the book on them!
hawaii has really nice whiskeys , medicines, and some of the poison cobalt with Japanese script


----------



## RCO (Jan 23, 2018)

TimT said:


> Michael polka has all the info on Hawaiian bottles literally wrote the book on them!
> hawaii has really nice whiskeys , medicines, and some of the poison cobalt with Japanese script



there does seem to be a lot of bottles from Hawaii that we don't see often on this site but are interesting , I'd imagine they'd cost more to buy in Hawaii ,


----------

